# When to switch to adult and to what?



## *Fiona (May 25, 2016)

Hi! I don't think I've introduced my pup yet here but Scout is now about 6 months old and doing well! She's about 35lbs and I've had her on Fromm LBP since I got her. I'm ready for a new bag but was wondering if it's time to switch to adult? I read that here somewhere but I'm concerned that if I do switch, I'm not really sure what to switch to. Any suggestions? She's done well on Fromm but does have the occasional soft stool by the end of the day. Any advice would be great! And if I figure out how to post a picture, I will add one


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

I would stick with puppy food for at least 12-16 months. Your dog isn't nearly done growing, so all the reason why you chose LBP for her, are still in play.


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

She's only 35 lbs at 6 months. If the Fromm agrees with her, I'd keep feeding it until she's at least 1 to 15 months. 
My pup grew fast so I transitioned to adult at 8 months.


----------



## *Fiona (May 25, 2016)

ausdland said:


> She's only 35 lbs at 6 months. If the Fromm agrees with her, I'd keep feeding it until she's at least 1 to 15 months.
> My pup grew fast so I transitioned to adult at 8 months.


Do you think she's small for her age?


----------



## astrovan2487 (May 29, 2014)

I switched to adult food at around 6-7months old. I think my breeder recommended stopping puppy food at 6 months, so did her sire's owner, and just about everyone we train with. I think the reasoning behind it is you want slow growth, rapid growth and too much weight gain on a small, developing frame could potentially cause joint issues later on. She gets Earthborne large breed adult formula and does very well on it.


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

*Fiona said:


> Do you think she's small for her age?


Yes but that's great if she's healthy. Some grow fast like mine, some grow slow. Slower is preferable to me.


----------



## *Fiona (May 25, 2016)

astrovan2487 said:


> I switched to adult food at around 6-7months old. I think my breeder recommended stopping puppy food at 6 months, so did her sire's owner, and just about everyone we train with. I think the reasoning behind it is you want slow growth, rapid growth and too much weight gain on a small, developing frame could potentially cause joint issues later on. She gets Earthborne large breed adult formula and does very well on it.


Very helpful, thank you for your reply!


----------



## *Fiona (May 25, 2016)

ausdland said:


> Yes but that's great if she's healthy. Some grow fast like mine, some grow slow. Slower is preferable to me.


Yes, she seems to be healthy and growing consistently even though she isn't large. The vet was never alarmed at her size at our puppy visits. She was was the smallest female of the litter and we knew she'd be on the smaller size. Our trainer is suspecting she'll top out at around 60lbs.


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

*Fiona said:


> Yes, she seems to be healthy and growing consistently even though she isn't large. The vet was never alarmed at her size at our puppy visits. She was was the smallest female of the litter and we knew she'd be on the smaller size. Our trainer is suspecting she'll top out at around 60lbs.


Mine's 62 at 15 months and has been since 9 months. Doubt she'll get any taller. I'm glad she's on the smaller side, super agile and quick. She had her growing pains which is why I think it's better if they grow slower.


----------



## KathleneDewberry (Jan 16, 2017)

*Fiona said:


> Hi! I don't think I've introduced my pup yet here but Scout is now about 6 months old and doing well! She's about 35lbs and I've had her on Fromm LBP since I got her. I'm ready for a new bag but was wondering if it's time to switch to adult? I read that here somewhere but I'm concerned that if I do switch, I'm not really sure what to switch to. Any suggestions? She's done well on Fromm but does have the occasional soft stool by the end of the day. Any advice would be great! And if I figure out how to post a picture, I will add one


Dear *Fiona, puppies become adults at 12 months of age and this is the time when you need to switch their food from puppy food to adult food. As every dog is different and so are their eating habits, you should feed her with something that has all the supplements and nutrients that are required according to her age. You can talk to a dog meal supplier that have good experience about dog food. You can even read articles or look for useful site that have articles and blogs related to dogs and their food.
Save​


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Depends on the formula of the food. Fromm recommends if you are feeding large breed puppy recommends you switch to adult at 16 months.


----------



## SamsontheGSD (Dec 23, 2016)

astrovan2487 said:


> I switched to adult food at around 6-7months old. I think my breeder recommended stopping puppy food at 6 months, so did her sire's owner, and just about everyone we train with. I think the reasoning behind it is you want slow growth, rapid growth and too much weight gain on a small, developing frame could potentially cause joint issues later on. She gets Earthborne large breed adult formula and does very well on it.


This is exactly what our breeder and vet recommended. Our vet does a good job of staying up to date on recent studies.


----------



## goldenlyre (Mar 15, 2017)

Jenny720 said:


> Depends on the formula of the food. Fromm recommends if you are feeding large breed puppy recommends you switch to adult at 16 months.


This is interesting and something I've been looking into especially since I'll be switching Apollo to Fromm LBP from TOTW, any idea why?


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

goldenlyre said:


> Jenny720 said:
> 
> 
> > Depends on the formula of the food. Fromm recommends if you are feeding large breed puppy recommends you switch to adult at 16 months.
> ...


I believe the formula is safe enough to feed them till 16 months they are getting the right amount of calories and nutrients they need as growing large breed puppies. I'm not saying it's not safe or harmful to switch to a good quality adult food sooner. Fromm has great customer service and any questions you may have they will get you promptly.


----------



## Dracovich (Feb 24, 2017)

I switched at 1 year, but looking back he didn't stop growing until 1 1/2 to 2 years, so I would have extended it.


----------

